# [Verkaufe]Sapphire HD 7970 Incl Batman Arkham Knight



## stawacz (31. Mai 2015)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...man-arkham-knight/325908788-225-708?ref=myads

verkaufe meine sehr gut erhaltene 7970 incl batman arkham knight.bei interesse melden


----------



## stawacz (1. Juni 2015)

push 180 euro


----------



## stawacz (2. Juni 2015)

150 euro ohne spiel


----------

